# Worst Opening Blowout in Jazz History



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Here we go Spazz fans. I guess the bright side is it can't get much worse than the first game of the season, right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figure that Jazz Fanzz should get used to it.

The way I see it, the Jazz caught lightening in a bottle two years in a row, when they drafted Stockton and then Malone. They got two GREAT players, that also were content to stay in a small market. And that resulted in nearly two decades of very competitive teams. When they left though, the team owners that were emotionally attached to Stockton/Malone, let emotion drive the team construction. The first emotional mistake was when they signed Ostertag to more money than they were paying Malone in the late 90s because he was a good ol' boy and tried hard against Hakeem and Shaq. Then a few years later when the Statues were gone, they make AK one of the five highest paid players in the league when he clearly wan't among even the 30 best players in the league - another mistake that strapped them further. It was emotion that sent Boozer away, and traded D-Will, though I'm not sure those were bad things. And then last year, it was emotion that they hired Ty Corbin as coach, with no demonstrated reason that he had that ability. 

Emotion put an inexperienced coach in a spot of building a team from poorly evaluated rookie talent, and a few players that other teams were very willing to trade away - for some reason. That is a coaching challenge that an experienced coach might make work, but certainly not a first time head coach that he himself was a journeyman player that never was good enough to land one place long term. Corbin is in a no-win scenario. All that combined with the development of "super teams" and I really don't see the Jazz sniffing any kind of winning record, let alone a play-off run. Unless somehow, somewhere, they can draft two exceptional players that would rather be in SLC than a bigger, more glamorous market. But that's just me and my view from the extremely cheap seats.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think you're spot on. I was really surprised when the Jazz hired Corbin as head coach. I think they were trying to hang on to the theory that they are dedicated to their players and coaches, and trying to maintain some stability after Sloan and Phil Johnson dropped the bombshell. To me it was the perfect time to open the doors to other possibilities.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a terrible feeling it's going to be a long season.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have watched all of the games so far and attended one in person. Here's my take:

Devin Harris was an All-Star in Dallas, then basically did nothing in New Jersey. They run and gun in Dallas and play half-court ball in Jersey. Whatever made Kevin O'Connor think that Harris would blossom in the flex offense is beyond me. This is a point guard who is neither a great shooter nor half-court distributor. Harris runs with anyone, is one of the fastest guards in the league, and his fast break decision making is second to none. He's perfectly wrong for Utah, perfectly right for a team that runs.

Al Jefferson likes to get the ball 10-12 feet from the basket and face up. Karl Malone set his back to the basket every time when receiving a pass from John Stockton. He then made a spin move or hit a cutter with a pass. You can't see the passing lanes if you're facing the basket ten feet out. The flex offense is tailor made for a back-to-the-basket PF who can pass the ball back out when double teamed or hit the cutting runner with a pass (Think of all the guys who succeeded in Utah but failed elsewhere...Shandon Anderson, Bryon Russell, Howard Eisley, David Benoit, etc. They were successful because they were taught to cut to the basket and catch passes from Karl Malone). Playing inside-out is what the Jazz offense is predicated on. Al's offensive game is solid, but not a perfect match for this offense.

The Jazz have nobody who is a 3 pt. shooter. Hayward is OK, but he's so wet behind the ears still that it's going to be a few years before he really establishes exactly who he is. The NBA teams that win can shoot from behind the arc. Last year 11 of the top 12 teams were also in the top 50% in the league in 3 pt. percentage. The Jazz don't have a Jeff Hornacek on the roster. Remember how the Jazz took off when Horny arrived? Remember again how the Jazz went to the Western Conference Finals upon Kyle Korver's arrival? The team _needs_ a knock-down shooter and a point guard who can shoot when called upon.

The Jazz team is very, very young. With the young athletes they have the Jazz could be running all night long. With Harris, Favors, Hayward, Miles, Burks, Evans, Howard, Millsap...This Jazz unit could run with any team. They should be fast breaking at every opportunity instead of walking the ball up the court.

That's just a breakdown of the offense I've seen so far. More on the defense later...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like Jimmer would have solved all their problems.

It's not an easy fix. This team is the worst group of players the Jazz has ever placed on a court. Season is pretty much over before it started. The players don't seem to have their heads in the game. Maybe they were hoping for a total season lockout.

Name one team you think the Jazz could beat this year.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

The sad thing this is one game they could've whooped the Lakers, or at least squeak by, with Odom traded and Kobe injured, and look what happens. Its going to be a rough season. At the rate O'Connor's going it will be years before a team comes together. There are times when you have to trade for more than draft picks.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like we could name 3 teams the Jazz can beat. Granted Bogut was missing but I personaly have hope for the team. I don't think by any stretch they have a legitimate shot at the playoffs but they have some potential for growth. Young players who seem to have desire to play and some stock for possible trades in the future to build on. The reality is in a small market all we can ask for is to be competitive and I think most of the guys on the team will give all they can. I think I'll give Corbin a chance to prove himself before I judge him too harshly. I agree Harris is probably not the Point to run this offense but when he does push the ball it sure can be exciting. For now they do the best with what they have and I'll still be a Jazz fan! I'd rather see a small market team play .500 ball than a Champion "super team". When Lakers and Miami went out last year it was the best playoffs of my life. Didn't care who won, as long as it wasn't one of them.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Too easy to come on here after they have won. I wanted a prediction before they play. Nobody was willing to make a prediction.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd still put the win over/under at 20. If Sloan were still coaching, that might climb to 25.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I'll just enjoy the wins. I'd guess the Jazz win 28-30 and surprise a couple of decent teams at home. Call me an optimist


----------

